# guppies...platys...betta?



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Would they get along ok in a 29 gallon tank?


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

female bettas yes.
Male betta and guppies? no.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

As long as you don't get fancy guppies, you should be fine if you have a male. If you get a female bettta though, fancy guppies are fine.


----------



## Marvogin (Jun 13, 2011)

What's the difference between 'fancy' guppies and 'regular' guppies?


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Fancy guppies have long, fancy tails (hence the name) and male bettas will get aggressive upon seeing the bright colors and long tails (like a betta). They can't swim fast enough away if he tries to attack or nip.








Guppies. Their bodies are more streamlined and can swim away faster, males won't get offended too.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

The second picture is an endler... not a guppy  But Fancy guppies have larger tails and brighter colors. A regular guppy isnt fancy looking at all.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I tried it...I slowly put my betta in the 29 gallon yesterday...so far so good...They're just normal yellow guppies. Not fancy finned. They seem to all be getting along so far..I am keeping an eye on them though.My betta looks excited with all the swimming room. haha


----------



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

Its been a week are the guppies still a live?


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Lol nooooooooo. I have 3 guppies (2 female 1 male) and I put Shark (my male Betta) together and it wasn't pretty...O_O
:blueyay:TheBlueBettaFish:blueyay:


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

They're all still alive. Unfortunately, I am battling a mild case of ICK in this tank at the moment though...:|...
But my betta hasn't hurt any of the guppies or platys...and they haven't hurt him.


----------



## betabettafish (Jul 3, 2011)

im sorry to hear that :0


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Did you say you had algae in your tank? I found an AWESOME solution for you: Buy a snail. Really, their like small, portable tank vacuum cleaners. THEY ARE AWESOME!

___________________________

Fishy Friends-

Betta's: Tom, Sarah, Shark, Red

Guppies: Trouble, Molly, Claire

Algae Eaters: Avon (snail), Sprite (sucker fish)

Fry: 16 guppy fry :shock:

:blueyay:TheBlueBettaFish:blueyay:


----------

